# Help choosing 2 18" subwoofers



## Eocuph (Oct 9, 2013)

Basically, I am looking into building DIY powered subwoofers for my HT. Based on the space and location, I believe 2 18'" subwoofers in sealed enclosures will be my best bet. There is a 15" gab between one of the large side couches and the wall and I get to use that space to upgrade my sub stage. The subs will have to fire towards the back of the couch. I have about 8.5 cu to work with after all displacement if going sealed. Thought I had my mind set on 2 Dayton ultimax 18's but I read that they may not be as efficient as SI HT 18's and the HT 18's are amazing subs as well. I know that HT 18's do great in ported and can do well in sealed enclosures as well but will they perform as well as ultimax? I listen to music but performance for movies is most important to me. Basically my question is, which 18" sub do you guys think should give the best overall performance in a sealed box up to 4.25 cu ft? Or does anybody have other suggestions for subs in that price range?


----------



## Eocuph (Oct 9, 2013)

Disregard... Just ordered 2 HT 18's from sundown. Had to pull the trigger before they got sold out.


----------

